# City Cruisers Car Club Car Show



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

WERE BACK AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW WILL GO ON.INDOOR AND OUTDOOR AREAS.SEE YOU THERE

City Cruisers
Car Club Valle de Coachella

Car Show

April 3,2011

National Date Festival Fairgrounds
in Indio, Ca

Pregistration:Vehicles-$25

Day of show-$35

Bikes & Pedal cars-$15

Day Of Show-$25

For More Info Contact Between
6pm to 10pm Mon-Fri

Call:Frank Duran (760)218-3227

Call or Text:Fritz Orellana (760)835-7063
[email protected]


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 10 2011, 04:48 PM~19838028
> *WERE BACK AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW WILL GO ON.INDOOR AND OUTDOOR AREAS.SEE YOU THERE
> 
> City Cruisers
> ...


this show was the bomb back in the 90s bad ass show


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 10 2011, 04:48 PM~19838028
> *WERE BACK AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW WILL GO ON.INDOOR AND OUTDOOR AREAS.SEE YOU THERE
> 
> City Cruisers
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD CITY CRUISERS WILL BE A GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

make flyer watcha lowriding in the valle TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 11 2011, 10:26 PM~19849573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 11 2011, 10:26 PM~19849573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*YOU KNOW THE " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA FROM YUMA AZ WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT..........................GT*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 11 2011, 10:26 PM~19849573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ SHOW YOU GUYS PUT OUT THERE.....MY HOMIE AND I DJ'D MOUST OF YOUR SHOWS THERE...GOOD LUCK ON THIZZ ONE TOO... WILL BE IN TOUCH WITH FRANK....SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

I remember those shows,had a lot of fun wont miss it cant wait


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

cant wait :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*It was a tradition, that show started the car show season.*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 10 2011, 03:48 PM~19838028
> *WERE BACK AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW WILL GO ON.INDOOR AND OUTDOOR AREAS.SEE YOU THERE
> 
> City Cruisers
> ...


STREET KINGZ CC WELL BR THERE TO SUPPORT CITY CRUISERS


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Count on CORONADO CUSTOMS family to be there to support the homies from CITY CRUISERS. :biggrin:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

ttt :420:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 11 2011, 08:49 PM~19848689
> *this show was  the  bomb back  in  the  90s  bad ass show
> *


they WERE..


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*

This looks like the making of a good show.*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 13 2011, 03:31 PM~19859548
> *It was a tradition, that show started the car show season.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T.T.T.* :biggrin:


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd like to say thanks to all who are showing their support here for our show.We'll do our best to put on a great show for you guys and hope to turn it into a annual event once again. Thanks again to all the lowriders and clubs for your support. Fritz A.K.A. Mack Daddy


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

T T M F T :biggrin:


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 11 2011, 08:49 PM~19848689
> *this show was  the  bomb back  in  the  90s  bad ass show
> *


yea they where the SHIT!!!!!!!BAD ASS TIMES!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FLYERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 10 2011, 03:48 PM~19838028
> *WERE BACK AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW WILL GO ON.INDOOR AND OUTDOOR AREAS.SEE YOU THERE
> 
> City Cruisers
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSION REP IN 85








LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN THIS SHOW THE CRUSING AFTER WAS 
OLD SCOOL CRUSING


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave: PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 23 2011, 12:26 AM~19938930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 21 2011, 01:57 PM~19924727
> *I'd like to say thanks to all who are showing their support here for our show.We'll do our best to put on a great show for you guys and hope to turn it into a annual event once again. Thanks again to all the lowriders and clubs for your support. Fritz A.K.A. Mack Daddy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRody1983_@Feb 24 2011, 07:45 PM~19954556
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 21 2011, 02:57 PM~19924727
> *I'd like to say thanks to all who are showing their support here for our show.We'll do our best to put on a great show for you guys and hope to turn it into a annual event once again. Thanks again to all the lowriders and clubs for your support. Fritz A.K.A. Mack Daddy
> *


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## remack65 (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macdaddy86_@Feb 21 2011, 02:57 PM~19924727
> *I'd like to say thanks to all who are showing their support here for our show.We'll do our best to put on a great show for you guys and hope to turn it into a annual event once again. Thanks again to all the lowriders and clubs for your support. Fritz A.K.A. Mack Daddy
> *



x65 THANKS to everyones positive comments and support!


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*Just want to let all the lowriders know SWITCH HAPPY AUTOWORKS is restocked and ready for all of your Hydraulic & airbag needs and wire wheels hit up ben (61neb) for prices and special orders we also have chroming available (760) 863-4863 SWITCH HAPPY. SHOP AND CLUB DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE*
:biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

VALLE DE COCHELA REP


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lets do this !


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T :thumbsup:


----------



## 83CRUISER (Apr 26, 2010)

CRUISERS TO THE TOP


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

We have always had a great time in Indio for this car show. I hope you Homies can make it an annual thing once again. God willing we can make it out for next years car show.


----------



## camargo4266 (May 10, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

Del Valle C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :nicoderm:


----------



## sickness5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember goin to the car shows at the fairgrounds back in 90s as a kid I would wake up early in the morning and go with my dad to the car shows back when he was in the city cruisers, to help out with the car show I remember lighter shade of brown performed. Hopefully we can make it this year....from George Torres Jr and fam


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

:nicoderm: DIPPIN TREY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## camargo4266 (May 10, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

SEE YOU HOMIES THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Klique oxc will be there


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

To the top


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## camargo4266 (May 10, 2009)

damn its comming quick hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by camargo4266_@Mar 29 2011, 08:01 PM~20213799
> * damn its comming quick hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: *


 IT SURE IS ! ! ! !


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Mar 28 2011, 10:22 AM~20200542
> * SEE YOU HOMIES THIS WEEKEND *


  its cool to see DESERT DREAMS C.C. representing....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

we
made it


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 2 2011, 08:26 PM~20244880
> *we
> made it
> 
> ...


WE ALL THANK YOU GUY'S FOR MAKING THE DRIVE DOWN TO THE VALLE SEE YOU GUY'S TOMORROW!


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 28 2011, 03:01 PM~20202547
> *Klique oxc will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS LINE UP! NICE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZONLY!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20245160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rider1Vlife_@Apr 1 2011, 01:23 AM~20233772
> *IT SURE IS ! ! ! !
> *


Sorry we cant make it bro. Im still trying to get ready for the new job position on monday.The guys might make it though,im not sure,also trying to get things ready for my nieces cincenera....hope the show makes a good turn out,,by the way we only have 4 set of tires left in stock,,lmk if anyone needs 155-80-13's in a reg ww..


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Had a good Time at the Show


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Apr 3 2011, 09:09 PM~20251720
> *Had a good Time at the Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GOOD SHOW BIG THX FROM THE MAJESTICS COMPTON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 28 2011, 03:01 PM~20202547
> *Klique oxc will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Apr 3 2011, 08:09 PM~20251720
> *Had a good Time at the Show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic bro you made my regal look good. Nice talking to u nene & spike :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Apr 3 2011, 10:09 PM~20251720
> *Had a good Time at the Show
> 
> 
> ...


I know my 53inches didn't scare the Indio hoppers.......good show homies!hope to see more hoppers in the up coming shows....


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*big ups to CITY CRUISERS for a great show from SWITCH HAPPY and ROLLERZ ONLY hell ya had a great time* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

*THE TROPHIES*


----------



## Jamezcua (Mar 12, 2011)

Mad Method Designs Official facebook page


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Jamezcua (Mar 12, 2011)

New to this Forum. thought Id share some photos from the show. more photos will be posted on my facebook fan page at Mad Method Designs.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Who were the big winners?


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Nosotos Bike Club had a good time at the show!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Hope to see you guys next year!!!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 3 2011, 10:22 PM~20252908
> *THE TROPHIES
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU CITY CRUISERS FOR A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Best of show truck and car and $400.00 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jamezcua_@Apr 4 2011, 12:56 PM~20256496
> *New to this Forum. thought Id share some photos from the show.  more photos will be posted on my facebook fan page at Mad Method Designs.
> 
> 
> ...



THIS PIC LOOKS SIK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NICE PIC THANKS








ALLWAYS HAVE A FIRME TIME AT CARSHOWS ESPECIALLY REP IN THE VALLE HOPE IT HAPPENS NEXT YEAR WE MAKE IT BIGGER 4 MEMBERS THAT COULD GO WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR  

VALLE COCHELA TO THE TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 4 2011, 09:15 PM~20260906
> *Best of show truck and car and $400.00 bucks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Some pics from the show........................


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

more pics coming later.. :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Apr 6 2011, 01:53 PM~20275248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Apr 6 2011, 02:53 PM~20275248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Apr 3 2011, 09:09 PM~20251720
> *Had a good Time at the Show
> 
> 
> ...


THAM SICK PICS


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------

